# size of fd clamp on 585



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm away from my bike and need to buy a clamp. Would someone doublecheck the size for me? I think it is 31.8mm for the fd clamp, right?

TIA


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

31.8mm. What components are you going with? Don't forget to post some pics when you're done!

*[email protected]*


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the 411.

I got it finished last night, and will take some pix soon after the ride and some final tweaks.


----------

